# Walther TPH 22LR



## Oldguns (May 15, 2014)

I just found my Walter TPH in 22LR
It is blue steel with walnut grips.
This one was made in Germany with no Interarms stamps
or any other importer marks.

Any idea of value?

where might a good place to try and sell it?

is the CADA show worth while?

thanks


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Walther TPH's fly off Gunbroker.com if you watch for awhile. That will get you a range of prices as well. Why not try and sell it on here first? I'm interested!


----------

